# Yiddish(?): Bitte-dritte



## platonov

Hello, 

I am translating a Ukrainian Jewish author from early 20th century. He wrote in Russian but there are some jiddisch expressions I cannot find anywhere. 
Anybody knows what does Bitte-dritte mean? I am not sure if it is well written, for the transcription of jiddisch into cyrillic alphabet sometimes fails, but anyway…

Thanks!


----------



## origumi

As far as I know Bitte = request, dritte = 3rd, therefore Bitte dritte = 3rd request.


----------



## jdotjdot89

platonov said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am translating a Ukrainian Jewish author from early 20th century. He wrote in Russian but there are some Yiddisch expressions I cannot find anywhere.
> Anybody knows what does Bitte-dritte mean? I am not sure if it is well written, for the transcription of Yiddisch into Cyrillic alphabet sometimes fails, but anyway…
> 
> Thanks!


 
En anglès, el nom d'aquest idioma s'escriu "Yiddish."  "Jiddisch" em sembla més alemany.  A més, si necessites més ajuda, el diccionari hebreu-anglès Morfix té algunes frases en Yiddish.  Digues-m'ho si vols que jo te n'escrigui algunes de les frases en l'alfabet hebreu per a cercar-les en Morfix.


----------



## Maayan

And here's the Yiddish script, to help you look for a translation:
ביטע דריטע


----------



## platonov

Here's the original text, my translation and the French one:

[Русский]
— Нет, не хочу. Вы просто издеваетесь над Пинхосом.
— Ничуть, дорогой мой. Игра сложнее шахмат ровно в тысячу раз. Вот те и вечность, *битте-дритте*. Сверхшахматы, говорю я вам, требуют в тысячу раз более сложного расчета, чем ваши шахматы.

[Català]
—No, no ho vull. No fa més que burlar-se d’en Pinkhos. 
—De cap manera, amic meu. És un joc mil cops més complicat que els escacs. Vet aquí l’eternitat, *битте-дритте*. Li ben dic que els superescacs demanen uns càlculs mil cops més complicats que els seus escacs.

[Français]
—Non, je ne veux pas. Vous vous moquez tout bonnement de Pinkhos.
—Pas du tout, mon cher. Ce jeu est exactement mille fois plus compliqué que les échecs. La voici votre éternité, _mein Herr_. Les super-échecs réclament, je vous le dis, des calcules mille fois plus compliqués que vous échecs.

I'm afraid the French solution is quite far from the original sense… Any help will be appreciated!!


----------



## berndf

See also this thread in the Russian forum.

I can't read Russian so I don't know if this has been said already: I don't think it is Yiddish at all, or German for that matter. It is probably mimicing German.


----------

